# feeding my plecostomus



## teday (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi I am one of those people that have had a hard time figuring out what to feed my plecostomus, until I read some posts on this forum. 
I adopted a large plecostomus recently and I'm feeding him zucchini which he seems to like, so do the other fish actually. The problem is it wont sink. I tried peeling and not peeling, then dropping in boiling water for 15 minutes but it still wont sink. I guess chasing it around gives the big guy some exercise but its not normal and I think if it fell to the bottom, the other fish might leave it alone also.
Anyway I remember a friend a long time ago that fed his plecostomus cucumber, which sank pretty easy. Is that healthy and nutritious for him or not?


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Some of my friends use a stainless steel fork, impale the squash and drop it in the tank. Another uses suction cups for heaters, thermometers etc to anchor it towards the bottom. ME?..I let it float and eventually they find it!.. Bill in Va.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Two things I do.....
Skewer strips of zuch on a bamboo kabob stick, then stick in the gravel upright against the glass.
Or get a "vegi clip" (these are sold at all fish stores, and have a suction cup usually with a clown fish)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have one of those clown fish veggie clips, but since I have so many plecos its not feasable for me. I have to put 1/2 of zuchinni in each tank. I just use a good size eyelet screw with string tied to it and drop it in the tank. It holds it down and when done easy to remove with the string.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

I guess a stainless steel skewer would work as well, and it would sink. Then you can do what Susan does with the string to pull it out when done...
I likes that idea, Susan...
(Susan, looks like I'm getting the store, getting lease today  I will post the announcement soon)


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

I use fishline instead of string.. same thing but doesn't deteriorate..


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats great doc, I'm getting a bunch of new pleco breeding groups to. 4 different types.


----------



## teday (Mar 26, 2011)

Those are all great ideas! I blended them together by using a small appetizer fork with a hole made into the handle and tied a fishing line onto it.
I think it'll work great. The other fish are ignoring it right now.
I am a little disappointed that cucumber may not be very good the the plec. I always have some cucumber around for salads but zuccini not so much.

And Susankat I really like your AV, do you remember where the full size pic is?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No as I got it as an avatar, never have seen a full pic.


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Cucumber is not good for them?


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I use a safety pin on a piece of fishing line.

DLH


----------



## teday (Mar 26, 2011)

Suzanne said:


> Cucumber is not good for them?


That's what I was asking. I'm beginning to think its just as good as zucchini .
I know its good for Guinea pigs.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cucumbers are mostly water and don't have any nutritional value. It can also make a big mess in the tank. Iceburg lettuce also isn't a good choice. Lettuce like romaine is good so is fresh spinich.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

teday said:


> I tried peeling and not peeling, then dropping in boiling water for 15 minutes but it still wont sink.


15 minutes is a long time. I keep a zucchini in the fridge and every few days I cut off a slice and blanch it. That is, I bring the water with the zucchini slice to a boil for around 1 to 1.5 minutes then place the zucchini in cold water to stop the cooking. I read here that garlic is good for them so I add a dash of garlic power to the cooked slice and rub it in before I put it into the tank.

I'm going to try freezing zucchini slices. It's a lot cheaper at the local Farmer's Market than in the store and of course winters coming here in Wisconsin.

DLH


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you freeze them have them cut to the size you want, once thawed they will sink and no need to boil them.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Either veg. Should be fine, and I remember my father using a steel fork to keep the cucumber from floating


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Plecos also like things like raw sweet potatoe, unsalted canned green beans, brocolli, some fruits they like but soft fruits will make the tank messy.


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine likes kohlrabi.


----------

